# Miss Kristy lures!



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Chris and I met a while back and we talked fishing like forum folks do. He mentioned wanting to see how I made heads and later gave me an idea for a couple productive ones he had used this past season. While anyone can copy a lure by making a mold, I through together some ideas and produced these two. There are a couple flaws that I did not account for. They should raise em! Good luck Chris!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They look awesome! Nice job!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Cant wait to try them out


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

They are ready! Let me know when you get skirts for them. I will check with you tomorrow about dropping them off.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Skirted.....


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Those look nice! How do you make them? If that's not too intrusive.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

There are a number of ways you can so it. I posted a thread called "how it starts". Then personal creativity comes into it. It's fun to see what you can come up with.


----------

